# quarantine for pet



## pardisrezaei (Apr 12, 2013)

Hello,
I am moving to KL by end May, and i want to bring my cat along. Unfortunately i heard they keep the pet for a week in quarantine.I am really worried for my cat. Did anybody face this situation? I wanna know how is the ambience in Quarantine? is is safe to keep a pet for a week? is it clean? do they give a good care to pets?
Please give me some information . Thank you so much in advance

Regards
Pardis


----------

